# Help! Acer 5920 Grey screen doesnt boot :l



## EastLondon (Oct 21, 2009)

My laptop Acer 5920G doesnt start up anymore. It happend when one day the screen froze and then when i restarted it , it just came up with a grey screen .
Now when i press the power button , the fans starts up and everything and the screen just comes grey sometimes with stripes on it . There is no actual sound eg. vista sound or anything but theres is sound coming from the fans. 

Once in a while it does boot up normally and work normally for a little while but then freezes. When restarted it gets to the whole grey screen thing again. It isnt always neccesarily grey though , sometimes its a white screen sometimes dark blue almost black , sometimes grey with a thick black stripe , you get the point.

It works with an external monitor (when it actually boots up normally) but when it is doing the grey screen thing it doesnt work with an external monitor. Also the grey screen thing happens right at the beggining , so it doesnt even get to the acer splash screen ...


HELPPPP ! Am out of warranty also 
I will be so grateful for any replys


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Either with LCD or external monitor, can you boot into BIOS settings? When you power ON do you see it get past the logo splash? 

Try removing the HDD and boot into BIOS. Keep us posted.


----------



## EastLondon (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi ,the laptop does boot up normally sometimes after a long time of not working in between. when it does manage to boot up normally , it does in fact work with an external monitor , but when it does the stupid messed up screen thingy (in which case it doesnt make it past the splash screen) then it wont work with external monitor 

How do i boot up into BIOS and are you sure i should remove the hard drive and try? Thanks


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Before the windows splash screen, there should be a screen before it telling you how to get into the BIOS. The service manual for that laptop says you press F2. (Page 43)
http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 5920g.pdf
It will also show you where to locate the hard drive and how to remove it. (Page 60)


----------



## EastLondon (Oct 21, 2009)

i dont think i can get into the BIOS because it won even get to the windows splash screen , when i press the power button the only thing that comes on the screen is usually the greyish screen with lines on it . :4-dontkno

I appreciate your replys btw , ill try the HDD thing later because it is actually running for a bit , next time it starts happening again i will try it without HDD.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi EastLondon,

Any news on this? If you cannot even see the logo splash (this is where you usually see the brand of your laptop ex. HP or COMPAQ or similar this is also where you will see function keys ex. F2 to press to go into BIOS settings) on the screen after you power ON and instead see a gray screen then there must be wrong with your video chip, RAM (less likely but possible) or may be the motherboard. If this same thing happens if you use an external monitor, you can be sure it is not your LCD.

Do try without the HDD or if you are good with taking it apart, then try without the HDD, CD drive, WLAN card, but leave the RAM, motherboard, and the others (keyboard, etc...) and see if it works. If it works (consistently and each time you power ON) then the offending part could be one of those you took out.


----------

